# how over is it for me?



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

bad eye area, bad lower third(from front)

will it worth leaning out? or should i just cope with my frame?


----------



## Final82 (Dec 20, 2018)

ovrck said:


> bad eye area, bad lower third(from front)
> 
> will it worth leaning out? or should i just cope with my frame?


Need more info . How old ? Height ? Weight ? Body fat ? Location ?


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

Final82 said:


> Need more info . How old ? Height ? Weight ? Body fat ? Location ?



17, 6'2, 190 lbs, %25-26, greece-turkey


----------



## Final82 (Dec 20, 2018)

Not over by any means . Lots of work needs to be done .

gym max and shed that fat first to below 10 . Lift , and eat clean . You probably should keep the weight around same but convert that fat into muscle 

You are still 17 and are fat . It’s hard to assess face till you are lean . You probably will need roids to cut . 

Once you drop that fat , let us reassess the face.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 20, 2018)

@badromance Think i've found your long lost brother


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

Final82 said:


> Not over by any means . Lots of work needs to be done .
> 
> gym max and shed that fat first to below 10 . Lift , and eat clean . You probably should keep the weight around same but convert that fat into muscle
> 
> ...



appreciate the help man, yeah im trying leaning out but it even lower third looks like this in %25 bf, cant imagine how shit it will look in %10 bf lol


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 20, 2018)

ovrck said:


> appreciate the help man, yeah im trying leaning out but it even lower third looks like this in %25 bf, cant imagine how shit it will look in %10 bf lol


why do you think it'll look worse at lower bf?


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

dotacel said:


> why do you think it'll look worse at lower bf?



zygomatic arch looks huge and i probably really really lack width in jaw

i will end up looking like alien lol


----------



## Final82 (Dec 20, 2018)

ovrck said:


> appreciate the help man, yeah im trying leaning out but it even lower third looks like this in %25 bf, cant imagine how shit it will look in %10 bf lol




Very rarely , people look worse with 10 p fat . With your 6-2 height , you should improve your SMV by a huge margin just by leaning and getting muscular 6 pack abs .


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

Final82 said:


> Very rarely , people look worse with 10 p fat . With your 6-2 height , you should improve your SMV by a huge margin just by leaning and getting muscular 6 pack abs .



ty for helping me to cope man

i really needed it


----------



## Final82 (Dec 20, 2018)

Lean first to 10 p fat with muscular frame . You will need steroids , heavy lifting , tight diet and almost a year to get there . No alcohol / drugs please . No junk food . No thinking of Pussy for a year . Jerk off liberally . 

Once you get there , I honestly see why you shouldn’t have a mid tier Becky GF (5-6/10). 

If you want higher tier Becky 7/10 or low tier Stacie 8/10 , you might need some facial work - hard to say right now though due to fat . But yes , you have the chad lite potential after surgeries. 

Always remember that high tier Stacie’s (9-10/10) are only for 1) guys who pay directly for Pussy 2) born chads who looksmax 3) chad or chadlite with money and status .


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

Final82 said:


> Lean first to 10 p fat with muscular frame . You will need steroids , heavy lifting , tight diet and almost a year to get there . No alcohol / drugs please . No junk food . No thinking of Pussy for a year . Jerk off liberally .
> 
> Once you get there , I honestly see why you shouldn’t have a mid tier Becky GF (5-6/10).
> 
> ...



well i would i say i have manly frame
people generally assume im lifting for 2+years
but yes you are true i need to lose fat(specially in belly) asap

heheh i dont know if you are in your really good mood now bro but i know i cant be chadlite lol, my only looksmax goal to be 6 at best

anyways thank you so much for helping dude!


----------



## Final82 (Dec 20, 2018)

ovrck said:


> well i would i say i have manly frame
> people generally assume im lifting for 2+years
> but yes you are true i need to lose fat(specially in belly) asap
> 
> ...




If you get to 10 percent fat at 6-2” , and if you are ready for facial surgeries , I can see you rise to 7.5-8/10 . Tbh .
Also , I wouldn’t have said this if you were in London or New York or Sydney . You are in Greece / Turkey . Women are not that bad there I would presume , compared to “ west “.


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

Final82 said:


> If you get to 10 percent fat at 6-2” , and if you are ready for facial surgeries , I can see you rise to 7.5-8/10 . Tbh .



yep i can cut to %10 i guess

i actually have incoming 2 eye surgeries next year, already schuleded
canthopexy for nct
almond eye surgery

was planing fat injection to the upper eyelid but i give up on it.
i have deep set eyes, dont know why but it looks like i have eyelid exposure on photos but when i look in the mirror fat covers entire area
weird


----------



## Final82 (Dec 20, 2018)

ovrck said:


> yep i can cut to %10 i guess
> 
> i actually have incoming 2 eye surgeries next year, already schuleded
> canthopexy for nct
> ...



I would not advise for any surgeries until you lean to 10 percent body fat. It’s too early right now . With fat loss , your face will change too. Wait for now .

And I didn’t tell - I am a MD myself .


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

Final82 said:


> I would not advise for any surgeries until you lean to 10 percent body fat. It’s too early right now . With fat loss , your face will change too. Wait for now .
> 
> And I didn’t tell - I am a MD myself .



doctor?

not sure if you are trolling entire time or not lol


----------



## Final82 (Dec 20, 2018)

ovrck said:


> doctor?
> 
> not sure if you are trolling entire time or not lol




Yep 36 year old MD - MBA , fucked in life due to ugly face.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 20, 2018)

think it got to you, i was exaggerating coz u were being an arse. Tbh ur not ugly but not good looking either


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> think it got to you, i was exaggerating coz u were being an arse. Tbh ur not ugly but not good looking either



do you want to hear something man?

im was not racist into the curries before i got into the lookism
actually slightly wanted to visit india

but i cant imagine how %90 of larpers and trolls are curry

really blows up my mind

and i know im not gl


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 20, 2018)

ovrck said:


> zygomatic arch looks huge and i probably really really lack width in jaw
> 
> i will end up looking like alien lol


some girls dig the alien look bro

either way low bf alien is >>>> bloat imo


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 20, 2018)

5/10. It's not over but you're also not chad.


----------



## SHARK (Dec 20, 2018)

With those zygos leaning out will get you looking real good, maybe even hollow cheeks. Mouth area and below looks like shit tho. Can we get a side profile view?


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

SHARK said:


> With those zygos leaning out will get you looking real good, maybe even hollow cheeks. Mouth area and below looks like shit tho. Can we get a side profile view?



hey thanks bro

Side profile


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 20, 2018)

you have more of a decent life to live than me. doomers on 8ch think I'm getting close to the Stephen Paddock stage.


----------



## ovrck (Dec 22, 2018)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> you have more of a decent life to live than me. doomers on 8ch think I'm getting close to the Stephen Paddock stage.


lol


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 22, 2018)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> you have more of a decent life to live than me. doomers on 8ch think I'm getting close to the Stephen Paddock stage.


stephen paddock based machinegun boomer


----------



## ovrck (Dec 22, 2018)

notafed said:


> stephen paddock based machinegun boomer







chad


----------



## ovrck (Dec 22, 2018)

bump 

curious for any other answers


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 22, 2018)

ovrck said:


> bad eye area, bad lower third(from front)
> 
> will it worth leaning out? or should i just cope with my frame?


start by waxing that horrible hair beetween the eyebrows


----------



## ovrck (Dec 22, 2018)

Lorsss said:


> start by waxing that horrible hair beetween the eyebrows


done


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 22, 2018)

4/10. It's no wonder you were defending those pedophile ancient Greeks, you're Greek yourself.


----------



## ovrck (Dec 22, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 4/10. It's no wonder you were defending those pedophile ancient Greeks, you're Greek yourself.



those greek "pedophiles" you claim is creators of now what you live in. without us, modern european society simply wouldn't exist.

we used the toilets before you used
we used philosophy before you used
we writed books before you wasn't know even how paper works
we created the first modern military system while you were fighting with sticks and rocks
we simply created your culture, your ideas

and 

basically all europeans

now know your words.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 23, 2018)

ovrck said:


> those greek "pedophiles" you claim is creators of now what you live in. without us, modern european society simply wouldn't exist.
> 
> we used the toilets before you used
> we used philosophy before you used
> ...


They're still pedophiles lol, I don't even like democracy, it's a flawed concept to begin with. They fucked little boys en masse, and as a result Alexander had to conquer some countries to repair his damaged ego.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 23, 2018)

Is this guys NCT worse than mine
@battlefieldincel
@itsOVER
@TRUE_CEL
@Time Travel @Nibba


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 23, 2018)

You'll never slay , but you can still get some lays and have a couple gf's

It's no where close to over



FatmanO said:


> Is this guys NCT worse than mine
> @battlefieldincel
> @itsOVER
> @TRUE_CEL
> @Time Travel @Nibba



- His is slightly worse , but he has better PFL and longer eyelashes(which make his NCT look worse in stills, but he'd look better in motion), so his eye area is still better than yours.
> His profile also mogs yours to hell

Sorry
@theropeking

would you rather his midface ratio with his eye area

or 

your mid face ratio with maybe gandy or O'prys eye area


----------



## ovrck (Dec 23, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> You'll never slay , but you can still get some lays and have a couple gf's
> 
> It's no where close to over
> 
> ...



hey bro

thanks for comment

what is exactly pfl?

and yea i know i can't slay now due to bad lower third/eye area

but i have incoming 3 eye surgeries next year

canthopexy
fat injection
almond eye surgery

so hopefully i can ascend somehow


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 23, 2018)

ovrck said:


> hey bro
> 
> thanks for comment
> 
> ...



Palpebral Fissure Length

I saw your PM your midface ratio is bad. I made a mistake I meant FWHR that on you is good

I don't recommend any eye surgeries you said besides fat injection

There's just a high chance of things going bad, and they never age well focus on lower third. The eye area is too complicated for surgical intervention esp. just for cosmetic reasons

EDIT: Maybe the canthoplexy if your really set on it, but def not the almond eye surgery, but be prepared to have an even worse NCT when you age


----------



## ovrck (Dec 23, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Palpebral Fissure Length
> 
> I saw your PM your midface ratio is bad. I made a mistake I meant FWHR that on you is good
> 
> ...



whats my FWHR tbh?
its over 1.80?


fat injection and canthopexy is competely outside of eye
so i guess it's pretty safe

but yeh you must be right about almond

also why nct will go worse as i age if i do canthopexy?


----------



## ovrck (Dec 23, 2018)

bump

can someone say whats my FWHR?

i cant cleary calculate it lol

even on the robust slayers i calculate like max 1.60 tf


----------



## Nibba (Dec 23, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Is this guys NCT worse than mine
> @battlefieldincel
> @itsOVER
> @TRUE_CEL
> @Time Travel @Nibba


About the same I think


----------



## theropeking (Dec 24, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> You'll never slay , but you can still get some lays and have a couple gf's
> 
> It's no where close to over
> 
> ...



I would take OPs midface because the eye area of gandy or other mm's wouldnt fit to my face. Both, zygomatic width as well as the lower third width are horrible snd therefore i couldnt pull off their eye area

Its over for me anyway.


----------



## ovrck (Dec 24, 2018)

theropeking said:


> I would take OPs midface because the eye area of gandy or other mm's wouldnt fit to my face. Both, zygomatic width as well as the lower third width are horrible snd therefore i couldnt pull off their eye area
> 
> Its over for me anyway.


still better than my midface

cuz its barely 0.92 if i calculate right


----------



## theropeking (Dec 24, 2018)

ovrck said:


> still better than my midface
> 
> cuz its barely 0.92 if i calculate right



What the fuck did you calculate dude. 0.92 is not existing. Its probably 1.92


----------



## ovrck (Dec 24, 2018)

theropeking said:


> What the fuck did you calculate dude. 0.92 is not existing. Its probably 1.92



im talking about midface ratio dude

not fwhr


----------

